
A Summary of Zoom's Bad Security Month - arkadiyt
https://arkadiyt.com/2020/05/23/a-summary-of-zooms-bad-security-month/
======
cjsaylor
I suspect most organizations are guilty of these items and much more, they
just haven't been thrust into the lime-light so suddenly like Zoom.

Having posts like this to learn from mistakes are great, but it also seems
like these are mistakes that are repeated over and over. I don't know what the
answer is, but it seems software will always be considered a joke to other
engineering disciplines until we can actually get disciplined.

------
Aachen
> there’s not a single commercial teleconferencing product available today
> that provides end-to-end encryption

Not sure if you mean large scale calls only, but the vast majority of video
calls I do while working remote is with 1-3 others. Wire can encrypt those for
you.

